# Sad ending... :(



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't want to go into details on the forum, because I don't believe it's necessary. I bought an "Angel" puppy from Bonnie Palmer and my whole experience fell very much short of pleasant. If you want to know more, feel free to PM me and I will share my experience. I ended up sending him back and going with a different breeder. 

I'm still very much hurt by the whole experience and don't want this to blow up. I just think people need to know both sides, but I want to move on. I know a lot of people use this forum to research breeders, and I'm posting this for them. 

xoxo,
Annie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Annie that your experience wasn't pleasant with your "Angel" puppy, but am happy you found a new breeder. :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Annie, I just want to say I am sorry that it did not work out, but I am happy you have found another breeder. Do you have your pup? Please share when you can about your new Maltese.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Annie, that must have been so hard. I am glad you found a new breeder.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I 'm removing my post since it seems to have generated a rather mean PM to me. I've had a good experience with Bonnie, twice.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear that you had to return your puppy. That must have been very hard for you - looking forward to 'meeting' your new puppy!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for being so supportive! *hugs*

Cosy- I'm sorry that you have to worry about that.  

I'll start a thread soon about my new baby..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not worried about anything, Annie. I hope your new puppy brings you great joy for many years.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Annie, I am so, so sorry it didn't work out...I remember how excited you were and how much you waited for that puppy for many months. I'm so very sorry you had to go through this...must have been so so hard for you but I'm so glad you found another breeder.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Annie, I am so very sorry that things didn't work out for you and your "Angel". I know first hand how it feels and I feel your pain as my experience with Bonnie was not a good one either. I'm very happy that you found a new puppy though!! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

May your new puppy be everything you hoped and wished for.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Annie - some things truly aren't meant to be...and others are. I'm so happy that you finally have the perfect match for you. Can't wait to see and find out more. :grouphug:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Annie I'm so sorry it didn't work out the first time :grouphug: it must've been so hard on you since you counted down the days for months for that puppy to come home. I'm so glad that you found a new puppy and I can't wait to hear more about him, take care!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry  I hope your new baby is all you were dreaming of.


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

Annie, I so appreciate your honesty and I know it must be hard for you not only to have had a bad experience, but to speak about it as well. I know your new baby is all you dreamed he would be, and I am so glad you found each other =]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Annie -- I'm so sad for you because I know how long you waited for the "perfect" puppy and how excited you were when Pellinore arrived.

I'm praying that your new fluff is everything you had hoped for and more. So tell us more about him/her. Is the fluff with you yet? If not, when will you get him/her? Would love to hear all about your new puppy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How hard it must have been for you to go through this..:grouphug: I'm so sorry. I am glad you found another breeder that you like and I hope your new pup is everything you are looking for.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear it didnt work out...I can only imagine how difficult that must have been for you And, thank you for creating this thread to share candidly your first hand experience, and to do so in a classy, dignified manner. You are soooo right, pp come to SM to research about breeders and pp need to hear BOTH sides. Kudos to you!! Please keep us posted about your new Malt baby...((((HUGS))))


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry your puppy didn't work out 

I hope this new puppy is all you have ever wanted, and is the "one"


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are amazing! *hugs* I really appreciate all the support and couldn't ask for kinder women.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

godiva goddess said:


> I am so sorry to hear it didnt work out...I can only imagine how difficult that must have been for you And, thank you for creating this thread to share candidly your first hand experience, and to do so in a classy, dignified manner. You are soooo right, pp come to SM to research about breeders and pp need to hear BOTH sides. Kudos to you!! Please keep us posted about your new Malt baby...((((HUGS))))


:goodpost:
I agree totally!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow i was wondering where uve been . im sorry that u had thru go thru this , hey sometimes things arent meant to be , looking forward to hearing about ur new pup and seeing pics , things happen for a reason in my opinion ..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry Annie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this.......Annie, I am so sorry that things did not work out. It is an emotional thing to go through:heart:. I have come to the conclusion that breeders can't be 100% with every customer and you moved on. I am so happy that you are getting a new puppy because there is nothing like a little maltese in our lives. I have owned different breeds of dogs but this one steals:heart: your heart.......please post pics of the little one~~~~


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Annie, i am so sorry your "Angel" baby did not work! i remember when you first joined this board and how many long months you waited for this baby, i cant imagine how difficult everything must have been. 
i am so excited that you found a new breeder, wishing you the very best with this new baby! cant wait to hear more and see pic! HUGS


----------

